# Powerbook G4, ne démarre plus :-(



## Sanman (16 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai un soucis avec mon PB G4 15" (1,67 GHZ), je ne trouve pas de solution dans ce forum: 
Hier, il fonctionnait parfaitement, ce matin, je le démarre, et il reboot de cette façon: 
- On entend le "Dong" (enfin, une fois sur deux...) 
- Le lecteur se met en route comme d'habitude (comme si on insérait un CD dedans) 
- Le lecteur s'arrette (comme d'hab) 
- Puis le lecteur se remet en route, puis s'arette, puis se remet en route... 
L'écran ne s'allume pas, j'ai essayé de mettre un cd dedans pour le faire booter sur CD, mais ça ne fonctionne pas (ou je ne sait pas comment m'y prendre)


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Août 2010)

pour booter sur le CD d'install il faut maintenir la touche "C" enfoncée... Attention à ne pas supprimer ton système existant en lancant une installation systeme

IL te faut aller dans la barre de menu une fois que tu as booter et chercher l'utilitaire de disque pour réparer ton disque


----------



## Sanman (16 Août 2010)

Merci de ta réponse!

J'ai déjà essayé, je viens de réessayer, pour être sur, ça ne fonctionne pas.
Le CD se lance, puis s'arrête, puis reprends, puis s'arrête et ainsi de suite...
L'écran reste toujours noir et le voyant de veille toujours allumé.


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Août 2010)

C'est peut-être ta carte mère qui est out... as-tu le cd de Hardware test... si oui fait un essai voir si celui-ci démarre... ce qu'il en est.


----------



## pticoc (16 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je t'invite à faire la manip' suivante si toutefois cela t'est possible:

Dans la mesure ou il s'agit d'un G4 tu devrais disposer d'une sortie FireWire. L'idée serait de connecter ton Powerbook avec un câble Firewire à une autre machine (Mac dans l'idéal) et démarrer ton Powerbook en pressant la touche 't' (pour target). Il s'agit d'un mode qui transforme ton Mac en "disque dur externe".
Ainsi tu devrais pouvoir le diagnostiquer un peu mieux, grâce par exemple à "l'utilitaire de disque"e la machine à laquelle tu as connecté ton Powerbook et surtout en profiter pour backuper les donner que tu y trouves, si ca n'est pas trop tard.


----------



## Sanman (16 Août 2010)

Une carte mère ça peut rendre l'âme d'un coup?

Le CD de hardware test, c'est lequel ? :-S
J'ai deux CD d'install, le 1 et le 2
Mais surtout, j'ai un autre soucis: j'arrive pas à enlever le CD 1 qui est dedans, le bouton eject ne répond plus.


----------



## SadChief (16 Août 2010)

Sanman a dit:


> Une carte mère ça peut rendre l'âme d'un coup?
> 
> Le CD de hardware test, c'est lequel ? :-S
> J'ai deux CD d'install, le 1 et le 2
> Mais surtout, j'ai un autre soucis: j'arrive pas à enlever le CD 1 qui est dedans, le bouton eject ne répond plus.


Alors du as intérêt à faire la manip indiquée par pticoc: tu pourras à la fois éjecter ton CD et vérifier le DD.
Avant cela: essaye de démarrer avec la touche MAJ appuyée (démarrage à minima). Tu pourras éjecter ton CD.
Si ça ne redémarre tjs pas, ton DD est HS.


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Août 2010)

si ce n'était que le DD il aurait booter sur le CD d'install à mon avis


----------



## Sanman (16 Août 2010)

Bon...

Merci pour toutes vos solutions mais voilà: en fait, je pense que le clavier ne répond pas. Aucune touche ne fonctionne... Ca sent mauvais.


----------



## Invité (17 Août 2010)

Regarde bien la connexion du clavier à la carte mère.
Des fois il y a du jeu. Enfonce bien le connecteur de la nappe dans le slot de la carte mère


----------



## Sanman (18 Août 2010)

Bon, merci du conseil, j'ai vérifié, il est bien connecté, et il y'a qu'une combinaison de touche qui fonctionne, celle qui vidange la mémoire ram je crois (c'est une combinaison à faire au démarrage, avec, je crois, alt, fonction, shift et power). L'ordi emet un "gong", puis ventille à mort, puis, se relance dans son cercle infernal de non lancement.


----------



## Invité (18 Août 2010)

et avec juste la touche "majuscules"="shift" (non bloquées, hein !) dès le "boing" ça donne quoi ?


----------

